# Datenbank für gelockerten Kopierschutz



## NoCo (13. August 2011)

*Datenbank für gelockerten Kopierschutz*

Moin moin. ^^

Ich habe bereits Datenbanken gefunden, in denen Spiele samt Kopierschutz festgehalten sind, jedoch sind sie alles andere als aktuell. Kennt ihr da zufällig eine, wo auch der aktuelle Status festgehalten wird? Mir geht's nicht ums Cracken, ich habe lediglich Spiele aufgrund ihres Kopierschutzes liegen gelassen und würde nun evtl. einige nachholen wollen, sofern da nachgebessert wurde. Bei manchen Games kommt man mit Google einfach nicht mehr weiter oder es dauert ewig, bis man die gewünschte Information findet.

Danke im Vorraus.
NoCo


----------

